# Glidecam HD2000 or HD4000?



## mikeschmeee (May 4, 2013)

Hello,

I'm looking to purchase a Glidecam but I'm not too sure  which one I should go with. I'm planning to use the Glidecamn with a  Nikon D7100 and a Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 which is a total of 6-7pounds or  so. The lens weighs about 4-5 while the camera is 1-2. I'll most likely  use a small Zoom H1 or a Nikon ME-1 microphone but both of those are  fairly light weight. 
I might change the lens from time to time to a  50 or 85mm. Anyone have experience with a similar setup? I'm just  worried that the HD4000 will be way too big for such a fairly small DSLR  with lens. 

Looking forward to hearing from you all

Thanks
Cheers
Mike


----------



## TheKenTurner (May 8, 2013)

4000 if you can afford it. Opens yourself up for many new options


----------



## aonavy (May 14, 2013)

i just got the flycam 3000 and its great! not hard to balanced like the reviews said.


----------



## 90foxbox (May 14, 2013)

I have the hd-2000 and it works great with my Canon T4i and the Tokina 11-16.

I think I have one weight (maybe two) on each part of the bottom portion. It could easily handle a mic on top. 

I also have a 50mm and kit lens (18-55) that balance out on it too.


----------



## mikeschmeee (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response everyone. I greatly appreciate it. After several recommendation, I purchased the HD2000 with a 577 quick release. It should arrive Monday or Tuesday next week so we'll see how it turns out. I'll post a few videos as well. 

Thanks
Cheers
Mike


----------



## aonavy (May 15, 2013)

nice! id order a few 577 QP for all your gear. Thats what I did


----------



## mikeschmeee (Jun 4, 2013)

So I received the HD2000 not that long ago and I have one small issue. I mounted the 577 quick release at the end of the Glidecams mounting platform as I feel its the easiest way to access the quick release knob in order to remove the camera. I've seen other Glidecam users have the exact same quick release mounted in the middle of the mounting platform (AKA cheese plate) but no matter where I mount the Manfrotto 577 quick release plate I can't fully access the quick release knob. The 577 knob hits the Glidecam adjustment knob when I have the 577 mounted on the end of the mounting platform. If I mount the 577 quick release in the center of the mounting platform the knob is stuck between the bottom of the camera body and top of the mounting platform. So no matter where I mount this thing, I cannot fully turn the knob in order to loosen the plate then push the little gold pin on the other side in and slide the camera out. I have to unscrew the Glidecams quick release then I can fully turn the Manfrotto 577 quick release knob and slide the camera out. It's all kind of pointless to have a quick release when I can't use it to its full potential. Here are some photos to show you what I mean.


























This is not that big of a deal as I'm planning to purchase another camera and just leave it on the Glidecam. For now its a little annoying but nothing serious. 
Anyone else have a similar issue or am I crazy and I'm the only one in the world who is experiencing this?

To fellow Glidecam with Manfrotto 577 users, how do you have your 577 mounted? Are you able to EASILY access and FULLY turn the 577 knob in order to quickly remove your camera from the Glidecam?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## 90foxbox (Jun 5, 2013)

Pull the knob on the quick release as you turn it. You should be able to extend it out past that adjustment knob on the glidecam.


----------

